# Roval Rapide SL 35?



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Is there anyone with experience with the Roval Rapide SL 35 wheels? I've looked at them a few times and they seem very nice. DT hub internals (no idea which ones) and DT Revolution spokes on a 35mm deep and 22mm wide 'aero' shaped alloy rim (looks a bit similar to the Zipp 101 toroidal shape). The weight is okay for me and the price is a little on the expensive side, but not too bad. They come as stock with some of the Venge models so I thought maybe some people here have used them for a while. 

They might be an option to buy for my Allez and I would like to know if they are the simple and durable wheels they appear to be.

Thanks!


----------



## thomamueller (Aug 16, 2008)

*Good Wheel*



Wyville said:


> Is there anyone with experience with the Roval Rapide SL 35 wheels? I've looked at them a few times and they seem very nice. DT hub internals (no idea which ones) and DT Revolution spokes on a 35mm deep and 22mm wide 'aero' shaped alloy rim (looks a bit similar to the Zipp 101 toroidal shape). The weight is okay for me and the price is a little on the expensive side, but not too bad. They come as stock with some of the Venge models so I thought maybe some people here have used them for a while.
> 
> They might be an option to buy for my Allez and I would like to know if they are the simple and durable wheels they appear to be.
> 
> Thanks!


I have had these wheels for over a year. First on an Allez and now on my Tarmac. I roll faster then my colleagues on rides and are still spot on for trueness after 3000 + miles. I don't race but the fact they are still true is a definite plus in my book.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

thomamueller said:


> I have had these wheels for over a year. First on an Allez and now on my Tarmac. I roll faster then my colleagues on rides and are still spot on for trueness after 3000 + miles. I don't race but the fact they are still true is a definite plus in my book.


Thanks for sharing! Had given up on this topic since there seem to be few people who use them. Had done some research and found they use an older DT Swiss three pawl hub, only the expensive wheels get DT Swiss 350 and 240s hub internals. A bit of a shame because at the price I would have expected 350 to be realistic.


----------

